# My new shirts "BUSH" Predator calls by Jessie Bush



## Eyemakecalls2

Hi Guys,
As promised I got my shirts made. I am selling them at cost. The bad news is I only got 65 made and only have 19 left. I have posted them on ebay. If you have puchased my calls and would like one of my shirts well here they are. A quality shirt 4 color silk screen the long sleeve has predatorcalls4u.com down the sleeve. All but the tank-tops have a front pocket. They all have the logo front and back. Here ya go n I hope ya like them. I am selling them as a promotion so they are 15.00 plus 6.00 shipping That's the best I can do. Oh, I can combine shipping if you want more than one.


----------



## fr3db3ar

You know.....when people wear these shirts and miss they can blame it on "Bush" just like everything else


----------



## bones44

Those are sweet Jesse ! Turned out real nice just like your calls.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Thank you Bones44. I always like what you have to say bud. I just love the shirts and I love making the calls and everytime I get a new customer they try a new area and they are astonished at the results I love that too. I am shocked at how many I have sold. I posted them on Ebay. Type in "predator call wood" and the shirts populate. I posted them like my calls. i cuoldn't figure out how else my base of customers would find them.

OOOOhhhh fr3db3ar, as for the Bush and blame thing, nope I'm not related!


----------



## bones44

You're welcome sir ! One thing about Ebay is you can reach people anywhere in the world super easy. It's pretty crazy. I'm on the broke side for awhile otherwise I'd be ordering some new calls. I have quite a few. Can never have enough ! Plus I like helping out my fellow hunters and carpenters. I would say good luck but sounds like you don't need it !


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Bones44 no worries. Lots of folks are struggling. I'd be thinking you gettin one of my calls would be just about right. I'd love to hear how well ya do with it. I would apprieciate the help. Also, I'll accept all the luck I can get. Us carpenters out here have been workin in the rain this last week. It sure wears on me.


----------



## bones44

I hear ya. I spent 20 years in Local 687 Detroit before my surgery in 2010. Loved the job but it sure took a toll on my body. I'll be picking up one of your calls up soon. If for anything for next season. Don't have much time left here. Stay dry buddy !!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I'm pretty thrashed at 53 and having been is since 1977 well ya know. I will make a sweet call when your ready. I have some KIngs of the Walnut woods just waiting to be turned-up. I'd like to list you as a friend ok?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

[sub]I ment to say that I have been in Carpenter's Local 829 then 505 then 217 now I'm a member of 405. All since 1977. I moved my book a few times.[/sub]


----------



## bones44

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> I'm pretty thrashed at 53 and having been is since 1977 well ya know. I will make a sweet call when your ready. I have some KIngs of the Walnut woods just waiting to be turned-up. I'd like to list you as a friend ok?


You bet ! Looking forward to it.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

bones44 said:


> [sub]I ment to say that I have been in Carpenter's Local 829 then 505 then 217 now I'm a member of 405. All since 1977. I moved my book a few times.[/sub]


Bones and Eyemakecalls2, I am out of Carpenters Local 664, glad to know you guys are brother members.

Eye's, I'll check out your website and see what I need.


----------



## bones44

Very cool. We need to start our own section. lol


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

No doubt. Carpenters that hunt the Yotes. I'm in. BCC where is Local 664?

My site is more like a couple web pages. I sell most of my calls from word of mouth and Ebay sells alot too. I also make raccoon squallers but I don't advertise that. Type in "predator call wood" and my stuff comes up. Two words about my calls: They work. Ok four more: They look great too.

B44 I just gotta say that is one nice looking Tom.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_Eye's I'll be ordering one soon too----Retired 6 years ago 31 years in the Boilermakers--my legs and back are shot too---Being a old coot don't help either-----sb_


----------



## bones44

Thanks Jesse ! I got him last year. This pic is for inspiration for this years hunt coming up. lol And Skip, you sure get around pretty darn good for an old coot !


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> No doubt. Carpenters that hunt the Yotes. I'm in. BCC where is Local 664?
> 
> My site is more like a couple web pages. I sell most of my calls from word of mouth and Ebay sells alot too. I also make raccoon squallers but I don't advertise that. Type in "predator call wood" and my stuff comes up. Two words about my calls: They work. Ok four more: They look great too.
> 
> B44 I just gotta say that is one nice looking Tom.


 Local 664 is in Wood River Illinois, we are part of the St. Louis District Council. 664 was just formed about 9 months ago. I was in Local 1535 for the last 22 years which was in Highland IL until the International started stream lining everything and about 5 different locals merged into Local 664. I went from a 250 member local to a 1400 member local. Still trying to adjust to that a little.

I'll be checking out the calls. A guy can never have too many.


----------



## bones44

They merged all the locals and Millwrights into one local in Detroit. Talk about a nightmare ! Things took awhile to level off here too.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

BCC, 
That is a huge change. A 250 to 1400 member local, lost in the crowd or what. Wow. It's all about money and they need to make good decisions to maintain the security of our future. Hang in.

when you guys are ready for a call let me know if I don't have any really nice ones I will spin up a few. If you are not 100 percent satisfied I need to know! For $15.00 I like to say they aren't cheap they are affordable. My Grandfather (a retired Millwright until he passed 6 yrs ago at 97 yrs old) would be proud of me for not over pricing them. I make them so we can enjoy them.
SB10pt,
I can't wait to retire! I have 758 hour to go. Yes, I am counting the hours. Kinda funny, I never thought I'd do that.


----------



## bones44

757 hours 37 minutes 27 seconds.....lol


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Eyes, sometimes I wish I were lost in the crowd but believe me I'm right in the thick of things. I was the treasurer of Local 1535 and the current treasurer of 664, A LOT more responsibly!

758 hours to go!? Congrats, but I wish it were me! I figured up how many hours I have to go and the calculator doesn't have enough numbers on it. I just hope our retirement age stays at 55 for the next 13 years.

I'm also ready for one your calls. I would also like one of your long sleeve shirts, I would be proud to advertise for ya. Should I get them from ebay or whats the best way to purchase?

Bones, start my count down hour clock too, will ya? (13 years and 4 months)


----------



## bones44

Will do ! LOL


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

BCC the best way is to paypal me $36.00 and I will ship them. 15.00 for the shirt 15.00 for the call and 6.00 for shipping. If you can email me your mailing address [email protected] and in 3 to 4 days you'll get a package. I also need to know what size shirt? There ya have it.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

BCC I have another idea about your shirt and call. What kind of call to you want? Baby bunny, Cottontail or Jackrabbit? When I know which call and your size shirt I can post them both on Ebay with a buy it now price of 30 plus 6 for shipping and when you buy it, it will print your shipping label too. Let me know and I will turn up that type of call for you tomorrow out of nice wood.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I got my order of Buffalo horns two days ago and got going on making Howlers again. These are one piece howlers! The have a longer tone board so they have a natural tone not the high pitched like some of the others I have bought. I also use a .10 mil mylar that holds up and is low toned but not to low. I was telling Youngdon my neighbors must hate me. I just riffed off a howl and oh it's a echo in the canyon. I have got to video tape it. Here a pic of it.






No pre manufactured reed for me boys.


----------



## youngdon

When it comes to neighbors I find that three things keep them from getting to huffy.....DENY....DENY....DENY.


----------



## bones44

Very nice Jesse ! My neighbors all hunt so they're probably grabbing for guns when I'm out howling. LOL


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

YD: So let me see if I get this, I'm gunna say something like, " Oh I heard it too. It sounded like it was in your backyard?These wild animals are getting close. Have ya seen your cat?"
That is a Great idea! Thankx. LOL We have so many Liberal gun haters hear it kinda does my heart good to Howl. Maybe it makes them think they have a wild animal too close. Maybe the'll think they should get a gun. "Oh Howard you go out there." "Nope not me. I don't have a gun. You go honey..." "Baby I went last time. remember? It was the neighbors cat in heat. No, it's your turn...Howard" I can hear it already.

Thanks B44. I wish my phone camera focused better.


----------



## youngdon

LOL that is hilarious Jesse ...And it'll work too just act all scared and confused ....Tell em you seen something .."I'm not sure what it was Howard, but it looked mean, and it was running towards your place" !


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I saw it last week too. I am sure it was the same animal. Ugly-scary, ya know what I mean Howard? All teeth n growl'in!


----------



## bones44

Ya know Howard there are wolves in California again.....


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Classic California's wild West Most definitely. Now that you say that Honey I think it was a wolf. Gee Baby I just don't know that kinda worries me.

Here'a a better pictureof my Howler: Jessie Bush makes a Coyote Howler : Predatorcalls4u.com :


----------



## bones44

Very nice Jessie ! Nice little pocket howler. Predators be afraid, be very afraid. Especially in California. lol


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> BCC I have another idea about your shirt and call. What kind of call to you want? Baby bunny, Cottontail or Jackrabbit? When I know which call and your size shirt I can post them both on Ebay with a buy it now price of 30 plus 6 for shipping and when you buy it, it will print your shipping label too. Let me know and I will turn up that type of call for you tomorrow out of nice wood.


Sounds good to me. Sorry this is a little late but pretty busy this weekend and didn't get a chance to get on the computer. Make me up a jack rabbit call with XL shirt and let me know when you post it. Thanks


----------

